# bb shooter bands



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

i want to make a bb shooter but i do not know how.

i need help about the choice of bands and how to make a set


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Here are two forum links for bb shooters.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3395-2-bb-shooters-from-ivan-glen-in-2001/page__p__34457__hl__%2Bsweet+%2Bshooter__fromsearch__1#entry34457

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2595-slingshot-in-a-can/page__p__24602__hl__%2Bsweet+%2Bshooter__fromsearch__1#entry24602

You might also do a forum search for the "Pickle Fork Shooter" or "PFS". A small slingshot with a broad range of applications.


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks helped a lot


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Have fun, bb shooters are a blast!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just about any band will shoot a BB. Given the light weight of the projectile, you have almost total freedom to play with all the parameters.

You can pretty much decide your projectile velocity, draw strength, draw length and velocity sensitivity to heavier projectiles as you wish.

The trick to shooting BBs is to not shoot them too fast. Over 100m/s you may start running into spin effects. Denser BBs suffer less from this.

I personally like Theraband Black 230mm, 18mm at the fork to 12mm at the pouch. 2 bands per side. Lightweight pouch. Shot at near max elongation semi butterfly draw. 4-6mm lead roundball.

It's a superlight draw, good sight picture, negligable drop, good energy, low spin, not too sensitive to ammo weight


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

2040 tubes work well for bbs and also thin latex 3/8 inch square cut at 10 inches. ZDP says not too fast and he is correct. Dont shoot them too fast and yoy get a better yeild.


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

I've been using Thera gold taper cut from 1/2 inch to 3/8 of an inch, and between 8 and 10 inches long. Been fun checking these out in my buddies garage since there is 5 or so inches of snow on the ground. I still need to set up a trap in the basement so I don't have to drive across town.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

gold thera tapered 2>1 cm x 20 lenght. Find them a little slow with 8,6 lead. I will try a setup similar to zdp band set, just reduced or pass to daisy bb after changing pouch
.


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

alright got it
thanks









helped so much
i will try to post a bb shooter pic soon


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Shoot these little bb`s as fast as you can!! Very fast shots are like air gun shots - simply amazing!!
I have not noticed some spin effects that decreases accuracy by using perfect round steel balls. I do most of my long range shots with extrem fast bands, much over 100 m/s - I shoot much more accurate with them!

Using black TB, 30 cm long, tapered from 22mm to 11mm would be a good choice.

Have fun!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks to all of you


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with Torsten that high velocity need not necessarily result in spin. After all, smoothbore guns shoot much faster than slingshots. However, I am certain that higher velocities exponentially increase the tendency to spin off. I have quite a bit of experience with airsoft and paintballs. With paintballs, legal velocities produce nice straight arcs, but the shooters that whip out an allen key and dial up their guns above 270fps achieve a very flat initial trajectory, but then the balls slice off in completely unpredictable and spectacular arcs. Partly this is because of an uneven puff or air as the ball leaves the barrel, but even ported barrels do this. The phenomenon is widely reported in airsoft too. Dense balls show less tendency, but it's still a problem. Airguns shoot shaped pellets for just this reason. Even if they do not spin the bullet axially, the tail reduces the tendency to spin end over end and are consequently more stable at range. I tip my hat to Torsten for the great skill h demonstrates. For anyone less proficient, I recommend more moderate velocities.


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

ok







thanks


----------

